# Mit Fraps Gameplay aufzeichnen - Was sind die besten Einstellungen?



## l3eniy (20. November 2011)

Hallo,
Ich spiele im Moment Battlefield 3 und würde gerne mein Gameplay aufzeichnen. Dafür nutze Ich die Software Fraps. Leider erreiche Ich beim aufnehmen 20-40fps, was das Spielen sehr erschwert.
Mein System sieht so aus: 2xHD5870(1GB), AMD965BE@3,8GHz (nächste Woche kommt ein 1090T), 8GB 1333 RAM, 350GB WD Velociraptor, 500GB Standart HDD.
Im Moment habe Ich das OS(Win7 64) und das Spiel auf der Veloviraptor installiert Fraps ist ebenfalls auf C: isntalliert aber zeichnet auf die andere HDD auf. Ich hatte irgndwo gehört, dass das die Leistung erhöht.
Frapseinstellungen: 60FPS Half size. Leider habe Ich im Spiel wie schon gesagt nur ungenügende FPS-Zahlen. Kann ein neuer Prozessor (1090T) bei diesem Problem helfen? Zumal der 965 ohne Fraps schon bei 95-100% Auslastung hängt wenn Ich spiele. Oder brauche Ich eine SSD um einigermaßen spielen zu können während Ich aufzeichne? Wo liegt eigentlich das Problem beim Aufzeichnen? Wieso kostet das SOOO viel Leistung?


----------



## Poempel (20. November 2011)

Das Problem an Fraps ist das das mit einer extrem hohen Bitrate aufnimmt. Was ordentlich Leistung Verbraucht. Ich kann mit Fraps auch nicht vernünftig aufnehmnen und spielen. Wäre auch an Lösungsvorschlägen interessiert. 

Bei Full-HD liegt die Bitrate bei 150000 kBit/s, weswegen ein 30 Sekunden langes Video auch schon über 500 MB groß ist... was haben die sich dabei gedacht?!


----------



## Ahnedos (20. November 2011)

Was sollen die sich wohl dabei gedacht haben? Fraps zeichnet in nahezu nativer Qualität auf, und das also auch *unkomprimiert*! Der Vorteil liegt ja in der Hand, man hat quasi keinen Qualitätsverlust vor dem rendern, und damit auch eine sehr hohe Ausgabequalität.

Ich habe z.B. BF3 auf der SSD installiert, und Fraps speichert die Videos auf meiner WD640er, und der Framedrop ist nicht annähernd so hoch wie beim TE. Ich denke mal, dass Fraps eine ziemlich hohe CPU-Leistung beansprucht, und du dann mit dem Sechskerner besser fahren solltest.


----------



## l3eniy (20. November 2011)

Ok, nur ich finde das echt sehr unschön, dass ich von 100fps ohne fraps auf 30fps mit fraps falle... Mal sehe was der neue prozi zu fraps sagen wird... Wenn ich den ordentlich ubertakte sollten zumindest meine beiden 5870 nicht mehr limitiert werden.


----------



## Zergoras (21. November 2011)

Versuch mal das Programm DxTory, kostet in der Vollversion natürlich auch was.


----------



## l3eniy (21. November 2011)

Ok, Ich hab emir das DxTory mal geladen. Das scheint ganz gut zu sein. Beim Aufzeichnen erfahre Ich kaum FPS-Drops. Mit meinem 965BE wohlbemerkt. Aber Irgendwie kann Ich das entstandene Video nicht öffnen. Bzw das Format ist VLC oder WMP unbekannt.


----------



## Zergoras (21. November 2011)

Das wird als avi gespeichert. Das sollten die Player lesen können.


----------



## Crenshaw (21. November 2011)

Ich an euerer Stelle würde ja MSI Afternurner nehmen. Gibts in der Vollversion kostenlos und nimmt auch mit fast keinem Qualitätsverlust auf.
Habe slebre nen 1090 und nehme ohne Probleme auf.


----------



## l3eniy (21. November 2011)

WOW!!! Also die Videofunktion von MSI Afterburner ist unscheinbar aber genial.
Die Videos werden super gespeichert in einer Datei. Und es wird im OSD angezeigt, dass aufgenommen wird. Das einzige was Ich nicht verstehe an der OSD Anzeige ist dieses aa,a x bbms. ALso in Zahlen: zB 12,5x20ms. Was bedeutet das? Und was bei mir auch noch fehlerhft ist, aber an VLC oder meiner lahmen Hardware liegen könnte, ist das Abspielen eines GROßEN Videos. Ich habe 10min mit 90fps und 100% Quality aufgenommen. Dabei kam ein 19GB großen Video raus. Wenn Ich es abspielen will öffnet sich der VLC und spielt auch ab, aber nach kurzer Zeit bleibt das Bild stehen oder stockt. Dann kann man den Timeline-Regler etwas verschieben und es spielt wieder ca 1-2sek ab und hängt wieder fest. Der Sound läuft dabei weiter. Liegt das an der größe des Videos? Kommt der VLC damit nich zurecht? Alle anderen 1-10GB großen Videos konnten super abgespielt werden.


----------



## Crenshaw (21. November 2011)

ja leigt an der Größe oder zumindest habe ich dasselbe Problem  Es liegt auch n der hohen Datendichte pro Sekunde.


----------



## Airboume (21. November 2011)

also ich kenn das nur, dass die festplatte zu langsam ist um die datenrate zu übertragen, aber ich denke ich bin da ein einzelfall... 
sonst ka

PS: bei mir bei MW3 und sonstigen spielen limitiert die HDD


----------



## l3eniy (21. November 2011)

Hmm... Also um 30fps aufzunehmen sollte meine HDD noch reichen hoffe Ich. Im moment limitiert mein 965 vor allem meine beiden 5870 sehr stark. Deshalb habe Ich unter Mühen Geld auftreiben müssen um mir einen gebrauchten X6 1090T zu leisten. Der sollte übrigens in dieser Woche ankommen *freu*. Ich habe eine stinknormale 7200rpm HDD auf der die videos gespeichert werden. Das Spiel und das OS laufen auf der Velociraptor(1200rpm). Hätte Ich damals gewusst, dass die SSD´s erfunden wurden, hätte Ich mir eine mechanische garnicht erst gekauft. Naja Ich hoffe doch, dass die 7200rpm für die Videoaufnahme reichen.


----------



## Airboume (21. November 2011)

zum aufnehmen, ja!
aber bei mir schafft die HDD nicht, die spiele zu streamen.
da kommt ein prozi oder eine/zwei grakas garnicht erst in fahrt 

MSI Afterbourner ist aber schon eigendlich das beste, wenn fraps nicht funst!
kleiner tipp für die vids: XMedia Recode
--> supergailes pogramm mit allen formaten, kannste die 19GiB auf 100MiB kürzen


----------



## Crenshaw (21. November 2011)

... und dann die Pixel zählen


----------



## Airboume (21. November 2011)

sind noch genug, ja..? 

man muss halt schauen, was man braucht...


----------



## Mr.Blade (22. November 2011)

In der gekauften Version ist FRAPS einfach das Non-Plus-Ultra.  Du kannst die unkomprimierten Avi-Dateien (ob Afterburner oder Fraps) mit dem Windows Live Movie Maker schneiden und direkt auf YouTube hochladen - die vorgegebenen Einstellungen sind wirklich super beim Live Movie Maker. Deshalb gut geeignet für Anfänger. Für mehr würde ich das Sony Movie Studio 11 HD empfehlen. Die Oberfläche ist allerdings sehr sehr in die Jahre gekommen, von Magix Produkten wird Sony Vegas nahezu überrollt mit ihrer innovativen Oberfläche und Bedienung. Allerdings ist die Performance und Geschwindigkeit in Relation zur Renderzeit einfach großartig bei Vegas. Außerdem werden OpenCL und Cuda zur Renderbeschleunigung genutzt. Renderzeit, Bugs und Instabilität verderben leider das ansonst sehr gute Magix Video Deluxe - und das bekommen sie seit einigen Versionen einfach nicht hin.

Gruß


----------



## Sasori (22. November 2011)

Kann der Person über mir nur zustimmen.

Fraps aufnehmen, ich habe nen kack PC es geht trozdem alles, wen es nicht funzt, stell die auflösung des Games runter und die von Fraps ein bisschen.

Kannst ja HQ beim Movie Maker machen 
LG
Sasori


----------

